# Sweet Katie



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a special girl. I'm so sorry you lost her at such a young age.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

she is gorgeous 
sorry for your loss


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Phyllis. We are all very devastated at the loss of Sweet Katie, as you and Fred are too. We know how much you loved her and her passing was much too soon. Please know we are always here for you and will always remember Sweet Katie.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. At least she had an opportunity to say goodbye to your husband. She looks like such a precious youngster! Rest in Peace Katie. There are lots of good friends there at the bridge to play with.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a beautiful girl and such a sad story, but least Katie waited to goodbye and I'm sure another Golden will find a way to you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Lady.. I know how special Katie was to you and Fred, and how much you loved her. It is never ever easy losing a loved one.... Just remember you guys showed Katie so much love and she is looking down on you daily. If you need anything you know where to find me.... Miss Happy is still looking for her forever home....


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad she waited to say goodbye! So sad...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

She will be waiting for you - play hard at the bridge sweet, sweet Katie.

That picture tells how really sweet she was.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Phyllis, your Katie was a beautiful girl. God love her for holding on long enough to say goodbye to your husband.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, Fred is taking items to Kennelwood Friday for Trivia Night and Bob said it would be great for Fred to walk Ms. Happy.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your Katie. What a sweet face. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is obvious that Katie was loved greatly by you and your husband. She was so lucky to find you 4 years ago to live her live to it's fullest. It is never easy but oh so much less so when they leave us way to early. Take comfort in knowing you made life a dream for her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary, Fred is taking items to Kennelwood Friday for Trivia Night and Bob said it would be great for Fred to walk Ms. Happy.


Oh I LOVE MISS HAPPY..but you already know this..... I think it would do Fred some good and also Miss Happy would love it.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss--Katie was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

What a special dog. Definitely our loss and heavens gain!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Sweet Katie......she must have been a much loved dog. I'm sure there is a Golden waiting for you somewhere that needs the love you gave to your Katie.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for her sudden passing. How bittersweet she waited to tell her daddy goodbye. What a special girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Katie. She was beautiful and had the most dear loving face. Many of us have been there. Share as many stories and pictures as you feel the need.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Sweet Katie. She was a beautiful girl that was taken way too soon. Run free at the Bridge pretty girl.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Katie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sweet Katie. She was a very pretty and loving girl and is smiling down on you for giving her the best years of her life. Hopefully one day you will be ready for another golden to share your life with. 
Run free sweet girl!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sad , so sorry she was taken from you at such a young age.
RIP Sweet Katie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad, but so touching that she waited to say goodbye.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Sweet Katie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet Katie had such an angelic face. I'm sure she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

That is so sad. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

RIP sweet Katie she was beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What A Beautiful Girl She Was And I Know She Is Sorely Missed. It Doesn't Seem Right To Loe Them So Young. We Lost Our Firt Golden To A Heart Attack 2 Months Aftr He Turned 5. Then I Lost My Next One Almost 2 Months After He Turned 4, But In His Case, It Was Proehart6, The 6 Month Heartoworm Prevention Injection That Killed My Hunter--in My Avatar.

And Even Tho You Will Never Stop Loving Sweet Katie, You Will Eventually Find You Will Love Another As Much.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

T&T

Thank you so much - it is beautiful and I appreciate it.


----------

